# Express PCT review



## Cavalry.Dragoon (May 26, 2021)

Any reviews for express pct?​What's up everyone? Its been a long, long time since I have posted and been active within a community. Life has a way of putting a lot of things on the back burner. Though I have not been openly active, I have been crawling the threads and ordering from my usual vendor. I see a lot of new names, vendors, and members, some may remember me while I'm sure others will not. At any rate, I feel it's well overdue for me to take the time to share my experience with Express PCT.

Currently, and for the past 2 years, I have been cruising. When I was running low on my regular vendor's Test E I tried to order but they were out of stock. Express PCT was running a special so I said fuck it and ordered a few small test orders for myself and a few friends of mine, each of which arrived extremely quickly. Worst case I could double the does right.... Nah.... this shit is superbly dosed and I suspect on the side of overdosed. Now insert Express PCT into the picture and I had to back the dose down. For those who don't know, I had gyno surgery about 6 years ago and have been able to run somewhat higher doses of test without any issues. A week into Express PCT and my left nip flared up bigger than shit! I had to put in an emergency order of Nolvadex to help combat the puffy nips.

Here is my 100% honest review. As members of UGBB we have come to expect the cream of the crop vendors so I may be a little over critical on some things, however, it is my obligation to report my findings to others. Don't shoot the messenger..So.... here we go.

Express PCT product reviews​*Nolvadex:*
-Works as it should and I believe the dosing is accurate.
-Only negative to report is: The bags are kind of a pain, The tabs are not colored so you can not identify once removed from the bag, Tabs are somewhat cylinder-shaped and uncomfortable to swallow at times. Tabs can not be broke or cut easily for half doses.
-Would I buy again? This is a solid Yes.
I score it 9 out of 10cc's

*Cialis:*
-Works as it should, however, POSSIBLY slightly under dosed or less than perfect quality raws on this batch (Pure Speculation and an assumption on my end based on previous experience). All of my other experience with Cialis was Pharma and liquid so this may be somewhat skewed. Typically at 20mg, I could drive 16 penny nails in a hardwood 2x4 with that little fucker but I did have to double dose to see these results.
-Tabs have the same drawbacks as mentioned with the Nolvadex.
-Would I buy again? Yes, even with one tab it still worked just as expected. Wind change direction and little chubby started getting some pump action going. -Even with everything mentioned I will say that full tabs make it far more manageable than Pharma grade I've tried. I mean who the fuck wants to get straight wood when walking through the seafood section at your local grocery store? Also, I will order from a new batch and update at a later date.
_I score it: 8 out of 10cc's_

*Final thoughts*:
All in all, I am impressed all around and I think I have found my new go-to vendor. I am ready to hit my first blast in 2 years so stay tuned for the prop, tren, and mast review. Also I feel its worth noting, my friends who are currently running Test E also report the test is STRONG! Once experienced bad bloat sides that he has never had before. Dilled the does back and a few water pills later he is set. I can not vouch for this personally so I will not include it in the review.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 26, 2021)

They used to be good.  They have a lot of complaints with delays and seizures lately.


----------



## Sickman (May 28, 2021)

Took me close to 2 and a half months to get my order due to being seized, but it eventually arrived.


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (May 28, 2021)

I order one thing payment confirmed today. Let's see how long it takes.


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (Jun 7, 2021)

Received an email on 28 may saying product shipped. But has not arrived as of today's date. I ordered from their U.S. wharehouse.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2021)

I am sure you are gtg with that option.  I dont hear many complaints on US other than limited items and often out of stock but if it was up when you ordered, it was in stock and you are good.  Max wait should be a week.
Also due to Memorial Day looks like six business days have passed. I bet you get it by Tuesday, if not, shoot them an email on Wednesday.


Cavalry.Dragoon said:


> Received an email on 28 may saying product shipped. But has not arrived as of today's date. I ordered from their U.S. wharehouse.


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (Jun 14, 2021)

Requested an update from express pct the other day.. They said the package should have arrived and asked if I wanted a refund or reship.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 15, 2021)

That blows. I believe you said you ordered domestic. I bet money they ran out of stock on whatever you ordered. They seem to be ****ing up a lot lately. I didn't know they were having issues with their small number of domestic items as well. Probably best to get a refund as they don't appear to be up front as to how long the wait will be.


Cavalry.Dragoon said:


> Requested an update from express pct the other day.. They said the package should have arrived and asked if I wanted a refund or reship.


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah it was only 30 bucks so I just said to reship. Trying to get a cutting stack together.


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (Jun 21, 2021)

Update... received today now just need to find the rest of my goodies.


----------



## calecal (Jun 28, 2021)

My order to Malta was seized for some reason


----------



## Cavalry.Dragoon (Jun 28, 2021)

I received my order from expresspct just took a little over 3 weeks


----------



## JBP06098 (Oct 11, 2021)

US ship a month ago arrived in 4 days.  International Ship arrived this week and took about 12 days total from India.  Great customer service.  I did notice today on their express PEDS site that they’re no longer shipping DEUS injectables to the US.  Must have had a bunch of seizures.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 11, 2021)

JBP06098 said:


> US ship a month ago arrived in 4 days. International Ship arrived this week and took about 12 days total from India. Great customer service. I did notice today on their express PEDS site that they’re no longer shipping DEUS injectables to the US. Must have had a bunch of seizures.


There was a high profile deus seizure a month ago or so. Seems US customs knows what they are looking for with deus stuff and is getting picked up a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## magoo808 (Oct 21, 2021)

There seemed to be some turbulence in the past. I was going to pull the trigger and still might soon, as long as the reviews are on the positive rise. It would be nice to know some alternatives. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2021)

ExpressPCT is done (shutting down). Domestic warehouse is completely out and finished.  The other warehouses may have a few items.


----------



## magoo808 (Oct 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ExpressPCT is done (shutting down). Domestic warehouse is completely out and finished. The other warehouses may have a few items.


Lmfao. Go figure. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warmachine19 (Oct 22, 2021)

i was going to place an order today for the first time and found out they were going to shut down and now im scrambling to find another source with similar prices to their international warehouse


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2021)

Don’t buy drugs on websites. Fkn idiots.


----------



## Jurgenaut (Oct 22, 2021)

I’ve used them a few times. Tried ordering dues medical from them but it and the reship both got seized. Customer service and prices weren’t bad. Previous orders came in just fine, was just the dues ampules.
Other then of course they are closing down now.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 22, 2021)

I placed an order to take advantage of the going out of business sale, hopefully it will make it through customs.

 It's a shame they're closing the doors, the service and pricing can't really be beat.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 24, 2021)

Their shipping was ridiculous
Had to assume I wasnt going to get it until 6 months.
Bit the pricing was good


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 25, 2021)

Got my last order with them on Friday. Took 7 weeks. Placed another order with the 60% off sale. Got enough cialis to last me a year.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 25, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Their shipping was ridiculous
> Had to assume I wasnt going to get it until 6 months.
> Bit the pricing was good


True, the shipping times were horrible.


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 28, 2021)

I heard expresspct is done. Did they go out of business or turn scammer?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

The option are there to get real pharmacy ptc products and Ai’s It boggles my mind whe anyone wouldn’t take that route


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

kdraoui said:


> I heard expresspct is done. Did they go out of business or turn scammer?



Went out of business.
Personally I think it had to do with a .major bust that happened with one of their affiliates


Bro Bundy said:


> The option are there to get real pharmacy ptc products and Ai’s It boggles my mind whe anyone wouldn’t take that route



Agreed
Dont trust UGLs for shit like Aromasin or HCG, why bother when it's a similar price point (HCG being cheaper much of the time for Bayer)

That being said, I still do use UGL oils and orals.. so ling as its routinely HPLC tested and I know what their lab looks like.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Went out of business.
> Personally I think it had to do with a .major bust that happened with one of their affiliates
> 
> 
> ...


My experience and I’m big into human grade . Good oils from a good dealer are the same as hg oils but the orals pct and some other stuff is crap compared to the human stuff


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> My experience and I’m big into human grade . Good oils from a good dealer are the same as hg oils but the orals pct and some other stuff is crap compared to the human stuff



For sure
I have yet to tey Anapolans, but I hear they're awesome
Interesting side note that I'm trying to learn about is why the SAME compounds effect people.differently

In this situation my brother (Actual brother, not "Bro" as I'm so fond of saying)

Gets shit results on his Pfizer Test Cyp (TRT doctor prescribed)
But gets fantastic results on the same mg/mg from UGL

I get what you're saying though, especially since shit like Anapolans are the same price as IGL Anadrol... same with stuff like Rimos, the price point is so similar, so that if its someones preference.. there arent really any downsides.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Went out of business.
> *Personally I think it had to do with a .major bust that happened with one of their affiliates*
> 
> 
> ...


I heard something like this or they had some run ins with DEA.  Do you know who got busted?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> For sure
> I have yet to tey Anapolans, but I hear they're awesome
> Interesting side note that I'm trying to learn about is why the SAME compounds effect people.differently
> 
> ...


Anapolans vs ugl drol is night and day when it comes to feel and result .. only time anyone should go ugl oral if they have no access to the pharma


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

..


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I heard something like this or they had some run ins with DEA. Do you know who got busted?


It was their expressPEDs branch. They sold a lot of deus products that were getting seized over and over again when they came in through.... Chicago? I think? Can't remember exactly. But it was fairly high profile.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I heard something like this or they had some run ins with DEA.  Do you know who got busted?





TomJ said:


> It was their expressPEDs branch. They sold a lot of deus products that were getting seized over and over again when they came in through.... Chicago? I think? Can't remember exactly. But it was fairly high profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Tomj beat me to it


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It was their expressPEDs branch. They sold a lot of deus products that were getting seized over and over again when they came in through.... Chicago? I think? Can't remember exactly. But it was fairly high profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Agree. They had packs seized left and right. Probably brought some heat on the PCT side. I don’t think they’re doing an exit scam. I placed an order with the 60% off and the pack is moving. I speak to Rick frequently as well. I did hear there’s some issues with the USA domestic side, they’re pretty active on Meso if you guys have questions or concerns.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Agree. They had packs seized left and right. Probably brought some heat on the PCT side. I don’t think they’re doing an exit scam. I placed an order with the 60% off and the pack is moving. I speak to Rick frequently as well. I did hear there’s some issues with the USA domestic side, they’re pretty active on Meso if you guys have questions or concerns.


yeah, I was wondering if there was an issue with domestic shipper(s) if someone got busted there too. The Deus stuff was flawed big time and pretty much 100 percent guarantee of seizure if going through Chicago.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Their shipping was ridiculous
> Had to assume I wasnt going to get it until 6 months.
> Bit the pricing was good


dafuq. was like a month for me. ordered like 3 times. stayed outta this sale tho. felt kinda sketch


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 29, 2021)

How is express back in business?
Why are people buying from them?
They pack their bags in a fucking panic then a month later everythings fine again? I don't think they ever explained their situation either. anyone have any info on why they closed and reopened? Kinda sketch


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 10, 2022)

I ordered some telmisartan from the US warehouse.

So time will tell if it's legit or no


----------

